# How much do you weigh and what is your ideal weight?



## moonford (Jan 30, 2017)

Some of us have body issues, some of us don't and some of us think we have the ideal body.

What is your stance on your weight and do you have a target weight?

No Eugenia Cooney comments please and thank you.


----------



## f11 (Jan 30, 2017)

I Weight 100 pounds and I want to lose 40 for my ideal weight.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jan 30, 2017)

I go back and forth between 85-90 pounds. My ideal weight is 110.


----------



## Relicum_ (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm  5'7" and 121 lbs/55 kgs right now, would love to be 110/50 but I'm not motivated enough to work for it so eeee, a girl can dream.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Jan 30, 2017)

i'm 170cm and 80kg (5'7 and 173 i think)

i've had a lot of body issues in the past (heaps of weight gain from medication resulting in really disordered eating) but i think i'm slowly coming to accept my body more. ~technically~ i'm overweight, but i have an hourglass body shape and "childbearing hips", so the weight is spread pretty evenly through my body. 
in the past my goal weight was like 65kg, but realistically i wouldn't be able to lose more than probably another 5 kilos. and tbh i don't even care anymore... i love eating too much


----------



## piichinu (Jan 30, 2017)

im more or less 100 pounds and i think that's the ideal weight for me


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 30, 2017)

I think I'm around 56 pounds and I'm happy with that lmao


----------



## tumut (Jan 30, 2017)

139 or something. I don't care as long as i'm not obese but i'd like to be less skinny.


----------



## kyukon (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm 5'1" and fluctuate between 113-120lbs!
I think my weight is pretty healthy, I'm a lot of lean muscle and I think weight is not a good defining feature of fitness because a lot of people don't take this into consideration. As opposed to loosing weight, I'd like to tone my upper body more once I get more time. ʕ♡˙ᴥ˙♡ʔ


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> I think I'm around 56 pounds and I'm happy with that lmao



Wow, that's really skinny. 0_0

As long as it makes you happy and you're healthy it doesn't matter what you weigh, right? ^^


----------



## hamster (Jan 30, 2017)

i'm 94lbs and 5'4 i think

i think i'm gaining more but i don't care, i'm happy either way


----------



## piichinu (Jan 30, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> im more or less 100 pounds and i think that's the ideal weight for me





Whiteflamingo said:


> Wow, that's really skinny. 0_0
> 
> As long as it makes you happy and you're healthy it doesn't matter what you weigh, right? ^^



56 pounds isn't healthy unless you're in first grade lol


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> 56 pounds isn't healthy unless you're in first grade lol



I know it isn't...I was just trying to be nice, something that doesn't work from me most of time. XD


----------



## Corrie (Jan 30, 2017)

I am 130lbs now and I am sad. I wanna be 120lbs instead but eh, can't be motivated enough.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 30, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Wow, that's really skinny. 0_0
> 
> As long as it makes you happy and you're healthy it doesn't matter what you weigh, right? ^^



Haha is it? And oh lmao thanks ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



badgrl2 said:


> 56 pounds isn't healthy unless you're in first grade lol



Idfk I'm just short aha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> I know it isn't...I was just trying to be nice, something that doesn't work from me most of time. XD



Huh


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Haha is it? And oh lmao thanks ;;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Your body weight may or may not be natural...but you may differ so there's no point in assuming things because I haven't seen you or analyzed your health and there's also the fact that it isn't my business. The only thing that matters is your health. c:


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 30, 2017)

I used to be around 52kg in college and I stopped weighing myself after that because I just didn't own a scale lol (I'm around 155cm). I weighed myself recently (5 years later) and I'm 45kg which is a pretty big difference... I got dengue fever about 2 years ago and lost a ton of weight while in the hospital and never really gained it back ~_~


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 30, 2017)

like 90 pounds and 5"6
i need to gain like a stone


----------



## issitohbi (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm about 150 but I want to be closer to 100. It's just really hard with thyroid problems, especially when that's why I gained the weight. I've at least gotten to a plateau instead of continuing to gain!


----------



## brownboy102 (Jan 30, 2017)

130 pounds (59 KG) and 5"10 (178 CM), at my ideal weight currently.


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 30, 2017)

I am around 175lbs and my ideal weight is probably around 180lbs so I am getting close to my goal


----------



## Relicum_ (Jan 30, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Haha is it? And oh lmao thanks ;;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Are you sure you're 56 lbs and not kilos? I.. can't imagine someone weighing 56 lbs (25 kgs) and being alive, actually. Even if you're short. I don't mean to be rude at all, I'm just... confused. o.o


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2017)

Relicum_ said:


> Are you sure you're 56 lbs and not kilos? I.. can't imagine someone weighing 56 lbs (25 kgs) and being alive, actually. Even if you're short. I don't mean to be rude at all, I'm just... confused. o.o



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 30, 2017)

~136 lbs.  I'd like to be around 120-125, but I'm pretty happy with where I'm at!  My doctors say it's a healthy weight and I have already lost a lot of weight since I was around 145-150 last year due to medicine I had to take.


----------



## sej (Jan 30, 2017)

i'm 98 pounds, and 5ft 3, pretty happy with that.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 30, 2017)

I weigh 97 pounds


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 30, 2017)

I weigh about 125 pounds and I'm not really aiming to gain or lose any weight. I'm a bit too skinny, but. Whatever.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 30, 2017)

wouldnt it be better if we would Not comment on other ppls weight, i dont think it is helping anyone and idk maybe it would b better to not assume things abt someone w/o knowing mire than their weight

anyways im around 110 lbs/50 kgs i think. it is a healthy weight for me, i have gained some since summer which is good because i lost my appetite and was underweight a bit + i never exercised. now ive gained some muscle mass and im eating ok so yay. i dont like thinking about weight  so i dont have an ideal weight. im working on mot hating my body so, like, yeah.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I'm somewhere around 120 from last time I checked and I'm fine as I am. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Soigne (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm about 108lbs/49kg, which I'm fine with me but I get comments from people saying I'm underweight. Ideally I'd like to be at 115lbs/52kg, which isn't much of a difference but still.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 30, 2017)

Relicum_ said:


> Are you sure you're 56 lbs and not kilos? I.. can't imagine someone weighing 56 lbs (25 kgs) and being alive, actually. Even if you're short. I don't mean to be rude at all, I'm just... confused. o.o



Woaaah, no I'm not like 9 stone lmaoo 

??? I'm not trying to be rude either, but I'm pretty sure plenty of people around my weight exist and are alive haha


----------



## Relicum_ (Jan 30, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Woaaah, no I'm not like 9 stone lmaoo
> 
> ??? I'm not trying to be rude either, but I'm pretty sure plenty of people around my weight exist and are alive haha




Haha alright well if you're alive and kicking it's okay!!


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 30, 2017)

Relicum_ said:


> Haha alright well if you're alive and kicking it's okay!!



Sure am! ;D


----------



## seliph (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm only a little over 100lbs, I'd like to put on more muscle mass but I'm not really sure how much more


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jan 30, 2017)

I think 115lbs last time i checked for 5'4, but i most likely gained weight after christmas TT_TT all that chocolate.
110 would be ideal.


----------



## mogyay (Jan 30, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Woaaah, no I'm not like 9 stone lmaoo
> 
> ??? I'm not trying to be rude either, but I'm pretty sure plenty of people around my weight exist and are alive haha



if you weigh 4 stone you're seriously underweight and people have died at that weight. how old are you?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm around 120-130 lbs. I fluctuate within that range. I wish I was 110 lbs.


----------



## forestyne (Jan 30, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Woaaah, no I'm not like 9 stone lmaoo
> 
> ??? I'm not trying to be rude either, but I'm pretty sure plenty of people around my weight exist and are alive haha



I hate to be the person to rain on the parade here but no. Most people who get to 4 stone will die or have to be force fed through a tube to prevent dying. Are you mixing pounds with kilos? I highly doubt you are that weight. As well as this, you'd have to be very very short for your BMI to be healthy. 

I don't mean to be rude, that's not my intention. Maybe I'm wrong, but if you are 56lbs you are severely underweight.



- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm about 130-150lbs (it fluctuates cri) and I'm 5'4 last time I checked, though. My ideal weight would be about 90-110lbs.


EDIT: Just came back to this thread realising I shouldn't have posted the image I put in, luckily the admins took it off. Sorry about that! Won't happen again!


----------



## Koden (Jan 30, 2017)

ah about 76 lbs now since I got sick, I'd like to shed a couple more (it may seem weird, but I'm only about 4'9 fully grown)


----------



## KatRose (Jan 30, 2017)

I've had a lot of struggles over accepting my weight in the past, and especially right now. I'm about 5'8" and the last time I checked (which was quite a while ago) I weighed in at 140lbs, which is a dramatic change from the 120 that I used to be a mere year ago. Lately I've been trying to work out more, hike, and eat as healthy as I can but it's been prettty rough. My ideal goal is 115lbs but we'll see if I can manage that...


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm 5'6 and 145 lbs. My waist is 30 inches.last i checked my body fat was 11.5 %

I'm buff *****es

and short


----------



## Aleigh (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm 5'4 and around 135lbs... I'm really big and I can't handle myself lol like I'd love to lose about 20-30lbs then I'll be okay


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 30, 2017)

I win-- 200 pounds last time i checked!

hmm i must have had too much eggnog though over the holidays, coz im usually 190-195 which is where i like to be...

- - - Post Merge - - -

if i were a boxer or something i would try to be around 185...


----------



## ams (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm 6' tall and about 180 lbs. My ideal weight would be around 160 which is where I was before PCOS gave me an extra 20lbs and a beard.


----------



## Tobiume (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm 5'9" and I'm ~143 lbs right now. OTL I want to go back to being 135 lbs. like in my freshman year


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm a little late to the party here, but we're going to have to ask that you all refrain from posting images like those that were on the prior page.  It's nice that people are concerned about a member, but posting a graphic photo of a girl in the throes of a serious eating disorder are a little much.  Many members find that type of thing disturbing, and frankly, images like that have no place on TBT regardless of the circumstances.  If you'd like to voice your concern about a member's weight, it'd be best done via private message. 

Moving on, I'm 5'8" and I range between 115-120 lbs.  I used to be a bit lighter prior to starting my fitness regimen 3 years ago, but I've put on a lot of lean muscle since then so certainly don't mind the higher number.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 31, 2017)

mogyay said:


> if you weigh 4 stone you're seriously underweight and people have died at that weight. how old are you?



I'm probably not 4 stone exactly, I haven't weighed myself in ages but I hardly grow ripp 
I'm 15 ;; Apparently I actually look 9 though so 
Maybe we should go with that instead lmaoo

- - - Post Merge - - -



forestyne said:


> I hate to be the person to rain on the parade here but no. Most people who get to 4 stone will die or have to be force fed through a tube to prevent dying. Are you mixing pounds with kilos? I highly doubt you are that weight. As well as this, you'd have to be very very short for your BMI to be healthy.
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, that's not my intention. Maybe I'm wrong, but if you are 56lbs you are severely underweight.
> 
> ...



Im definitely not 56kg, that's like adult weight, isn't it lmaoo 
And no, I'm not exactly 4 stone as said before


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 31, 2017)

I weigh in at 80kg/175lbs. For my height (180cm/5'11"), I'd say that's fine.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 31, 2017)

I just looked up average weight of a 10 year old and
"girls might weigh anything from 53 to 102 pounds and still be considered to be healthy"
I think I might be actually like 60 or more so I'm cool fam woo
I'm basically a 10 year old LMAO so eh


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 31, 2017)

17 yrs old and im 5ft and weigh 75 pounds

I eat and eat and eat and never gain weight. My ideal weight is 100 pounds and then I want to gain about 18 or 20 more pounds. I've been accused of being anorexic by multiple people and it's so rude and annoying. I love to eat and I hate that i'm so skinny.


----------



## biker (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm 1,69, 49kg. 
I'm good with that but I'd like to lose more unbalanced fat from my belly and gain some fat on my face which is too skinny.


----------



## Licorice (Jan 31, 2017)

I was 108 but I gained a little in my butt and boobs so now I'm 110. I think I'm a good weight for my height.


----------



## Relicum_ (Jan 31, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> I just looked up average weight of a 10 year old and
> "girls might weigh anything from 53 to 102 pounds and still be considered to be healthy"
> I think I might be actually like 60 or more so I'm cool fam woo
> I'm basically a 10 year old LMAO so eh



I think it really depends on height, if anything. I've been this weight (120lbs/55kgs) ever since I was 12, but then again I've been 5'7 since I was 12 too. Age doesn't say much I think haha


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 1, 2017)

Not sure anymore, I never had issues with my weight before I became unwell. I went seriously thin and then after I'd had my first treatment cycles and started steroids I went the opposite way. I'm about a stone over what I used to be and it's made a lot of difference to my confidence. A normal diet on these steroids just doesn't work unfortunately so I live off very little to try and get myself back to what I used to be


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Not sure anymore, I never had issues with my weight before I became unwell. I went seriously thin and then after I'd had my first treatment cycles and started steroids I went the opposite way. I'm about a stone over what I used to be and it's made a lot of difference to my confidence. A normal diet on these steroids just doesn't work unfortunately so I live off very little to try and get myself back to what I used to be



I hope you get better, I know how it feels to be sick for awhile. I know you've probably heard it before but keep your fluids up and it'll help you out a lot


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 1, 2017)

Koden said:


> I hope you get better, I know how it feels to be sick for awhile. I know you've probably heard it before but keep your fluids up and it'll help you out a lot



You're so lovely  thank you


----------



## Capeet (Feb 1, 2017)

I weigh 50kg (110lb) which is weird because I swear I've put on some weight. I would like to be 40-45kg.


----------



## Hbear (Feb 1, 2017)

I am 5'7" and I believe my weight is around 135-140, but I look really skinny. It's mostly in my thighs. I'd like to gain a few pounds to look like I'm fed, but I can't ever keep weight unless I'm constantly eating.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 1, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> I'm probably not 4 stone exactly, I haven't weighed myself in ages but I hardly grow ripp
> I'm 15 ;; Apparently I actually look 9 though so
> Maybe we should go with that instead lmaoo



well, stay safe and healthy, that's the main thing

i honestly have no idea how much i weigh since my parents don't allow scales in our house. but last i remember i'm around 5'7 and i weigh 10 stone? idk that seems huge compared to everyone here but i'm ok with my weight, it seems to go on the right places at least


----------



## namiieco (Feb 1, 2017)

90 pounds apparently


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Feb 1, 2017)

228. I wish I was more toned, other than that I'm fine with it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm around 154 pounds, and I feel like I'm fine where I am. I honestly want to build some muscle, so...


----------



## Hash slinging slasher (Feb 1, 2017)

Idk, last time i checked it was 167 (i specify pounds for all the people who don't use that measurement) and i think that's pretty good for being 6 foot 5 inches


----------



## graceroxx (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm around 100 lbs, which I'm okay with.


----------

